# Question to www.cdc.gov Will Warm Weather Stop the Corona Virus?



## fmdog44 (Mar 21, 2020)

The temperatures in Houston will hit the very high 80;s next week so I went on to the CDC.gov site to see what if any, impact it will have on the virus. I cut and pasted the answer below:

It is not yet known whether weather and temperature impact the spread of COVID-19. Some other viruses, like the common cold and flu, spread more during cold weather months but that does not mean it is impossible to become sick with these viruses during other months.  At this time, it is not known whether the spread of COVID-19 will decrease when weather becomes warmer. There is much more to learn about the transmissibility, severity, and other features associated with COVID-19 and investigations are ongoing.


----------



## win231 (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm not a medical expert, but I asked nurses why hospital rooms are so cold.  They said colder temperature makes it harder for bacteria & viruses to multiply.  Maybe that was an excuse to save energy costs.
On the other hand, viruses need a warm, moist place to live; isn't that why they usually enter in the mouth, throat & eyes, which we're told not to touch?
There is only one warm-blooded mammal that is immune to the rabies virus - the opossum due to their lower body temperature.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 21, 2020)

I think speculation about warmer weather and this virus is just that....speculation.    A better indicator of things to come might be the news from China.  It seems their situation is stabilizing, compared to other countries.  If they are having success in controlling this virus, we, and other nations may have to follow their example.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 21, 2020)

*I do not think the weather is a factor. I mean, there are cases in Australia, and it is summer there. I think virus spread faster in winter with more people inside.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 21, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I do not think the weather is a factor. I mean, there are cases in Australia, and it is summer there. I think virus spread faster in winter with more people inside.*


But I mentioned in another topic how is it that California and Florida, with such warm temps all year round, have so many positive cases of the virus with deaths....don't think the temps outside have much to do with it at this point...jmo.....


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> But I mentioned in another topic how is it that California and Florida, with such warm temps all year round, have so many positive cases of the virus with deaths....don't think the temps outside have much to do with it at this point...jmo.....



Good point.  I spoke with my sister in law in Fla. today. She said there are many there too.  I think I just did not express myself well.  I guess I was thinking mo0re f the common cold, or flu.  Covid is a whole new territory for us.


----------



## Knight (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm a little frustrated with the lack of info about where the cases are. Nice to know how many & in what state but would be nice to know who what & where the positive cases live. Kind of like if you know where the bear is in the woods you can avoid that area.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 21, 2020)

Knight said:


> I'm a little frustrated with the lack of info about where the cases are. Nice to know how many & in what state but would be nice to know who what & where the positive cases live. Kind of like if you know where the bear is in the woods you can avoid that area.


There's a thread under the Coronavirus with graghs depicting all this.....dont know if its up to date tho.....you can also google it @Knight or check the national news where they will post a map of the U.S. with all the positive cases and deaths....
Better yet, I found one that is current from 14 hours ago....just click on the link below....

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...here-virus-has-been-confirmed-across-n1124546


----------



## Knight (Mar 22, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> There's a thread under the Coronavirus with graghs depicting all this.....dont know if its up to date tho.....you can also google it @Knight or check the national news where they will post a map of the U.S. with all the positive cases and deaths....
> Better yet, I found one that is current from 14 hours ago....just click on the link below....
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...here-virus-has-been-confirmed-across-n1124546


Thanks for the link. But that isn't what I was posting about.  Lets take where you live. You can see how many cases are in Virginia but can you tell me what cities, what people, where they are in those cities?  Staying indoors works but knowing  who has contracted the virus & where they live IMO would help zero in on reducing the potential of inadvertent contact.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 22, 2020)

News said last night we could have our first 90 degree day next week.  Just too early to turn on the A/C if need to. Been trying to get by with ceiling fans so far.  But I will turn the A/C if needed.  Houston weather is back and forth day by day. Switch from tee shirts to long ones and the same with shorts. Start out with one type and usually switch to other after lunch.  Wish we could get some of that rain that others in Houston are getting. Sort of dry here in the Clear Lake area.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm not optimistic that warmer weather will have much effect on the virus.  But for those of us in colder climates (mid-teens F here this morning), being able to open windows and air out the house certainly won't hurt.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 22, 2020)

Knight said:


> Thanks for the link. But that isn't what I was posting about.  Lets take where you live. You can see how many cases are in Virginia but can you tell me what cities, what people, where they are in those cities?  Staying indoors works but knowing  who has contracted the virus & where they live IMO would help zero in on reducing the potential of inadvertent contact.


Maybe your local online newspaper has this into....try googling it.....there's no cases yet where I live so I haven't had to inquire on this.
Let me know what your find Knight


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 22, 2020)

I believe it is the UV rays from the sun that kills viruses, which is typically found in warmer climates, not to be confused with warm, moist areas, such as the throat or other areas of the body.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 22, 2020)

If it behaves similar to other coronavirus strains what I’ve read is that it might not spread as fast when averages reach 62 degrees. The typical April to November reduction in colds and flu. The most important thing is to remain vigilant and follow recommendations and updates.

That by no stretch means that will go away, but may buy some time for better treatment options to emerge before a vaccine is viable.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 22, 2020)

Knight said:


> I'm a little frustrated with the lack of info about where the cases are. Nice to know how many & in what state but would be nice to know who what & where the positive cases live. Kind of like if you know where the bear is in the woods you can avoid that area.



That level of identification will not happen (HIPPA). Here they only identify by county.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2020)

Knight said:


> I'm a little frustrated with the lack of info about where the cases are. Nice to know how many & in what state but would be nice to know who what & where the positive cases live. Kind of like if you know where the bear is in the woods you can avoid that area.



I think it's a terrible idea to identify particular covid-19 patients.  As JB said above, HIPPA would prevent that disclosure.  Sick people have a right to their privacy.  I don't know how that would help you avoid the "bear" anyway, since if we are all doing our part in this, the positive person would be in self-isolation, and you wouldn't be going around knocking on doors of people you do not know anyway.  It's not like you can get it from the air in the neighborhood.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2020)

If warmer weather kills or impedes the virus, why does Australia, where it is summertime, have the coronavirus too?


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 23, 2020)

Over 50% of the Australian population (total 25 million or so) is concentrated in three cities, it’s a big continent but sparsely populated outside the cities. I believe Sidney has over 5 million people. We have ten times the population density in the US.


----------

